# Lost ownership deed



## Dianah (Nov 5, 2014)

I have lost/misplaced my original ownership deed for my timeshare.  The Bluegreen board of directors have voted to accept deeds back at my resort Oasis Lakes. I am waiting for the forms to start the process.  Is it possible for this to be completed without the physical, original deed? Thanks Diana.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 5, 2014)

Dianah said:


> I have lost/misplaced my original ownership deed for my timeshare.  The Bluegreen board of directors have voted to accept deeds back at my resort Oasis Lakes. I am waiting for the forms to start the process.  Is it possible for this to be completed without the physical, original deed? Thanks Diana.



if there is a deed, it should be recorded at the local courhouse.  either go there, or find it online or hire someone to get it for you...Legal Timeshare Transfers would be my choice. 

LT Transfers
Mailing Address:
PO Box 337
Cornelia, GA 30531
Telephone 706-219-2709
Fax No.  706-219-0092


----------



## LisaH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dianah said:


> I have lost/misplaced my original ownership deed for my timeshare.  The Bluegreen board of directors have voted to accept deeds back at my resort Oasis Lakes. I am waiting for the forms to start the process.  *Is it possible for this to be completed without the physical, original deed? *Thanks Diana.



I think so. Just wait until you receive instructions about what exactly BG requires you to produce. Since they have all the info about your ownership, it just might be that the actual deed is NOT something needed to complete the deed-back.


----------



## gremp30 (Feb 24, 2015)

I see on here people talking about having a deed.  I have looked into what I have and it is only a deed for resort interest, Between Leisure Capital Corp and Vacation Trust Inc.  My name is not on it at all.  What ties me to this?  All I have is something that says if I do not pay they will cancel my membership and lien the property.  I don't have any property!!! What can they lien?


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

Often no physical deed is needed for an ownership transfer. If you just need the information off the deed (such as the page numbers and legal description), that can often be downloaded for free from the county clerk's website in the county where the deed is located. If for some reason you need a certified copy of the deed, most counties will mail you one for a small fee. 

I have done at least a dozen closings of timeshares I have bought or sold, and have never needed the actual deed. 

One of my timeshare ownerships was actually stock in a corporation, and to transfer that, I needed my stock certificate. But if I had lost it, I could have gotten another one from the timeshare management company for something like $25. 

Have you explored other options besides deeding back? Are you sure your timeshare has no value?


----------



## davidvel (Feb 24, 2015)

Dianah said:


> I have lost/misplaced my original ownership deed for my timeshare.  The Bluegreen board of directors have voted to accept deeds back at my resort Oasis Lakes. I am waiting for the forms to start the process.  Is it possible for this to be completed without the physical, original deed? Thanks Diana.


You don't really "give them" the deed you received. You execute a new deed granting your interest back to them. If they have a program in place, they would likely prepare this document for you so they know its correct.


----------

